# snapper soft plastic



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Was in the local tackle shop yesterday and the guy in there had just returned from a snapper fishing trip. The best soft plastic by far was the new 7" jerkshad in the pilchard colour, to the extent that when guys switched from nuclear chicken with no bites they got hammered on the pilchard gulps. When they ran low on the SP's they even recycled the mangled ones and continued to catch snapper. I've always done okay on the nuclear chicken and pumpkin seed but am willing to give the pilchards a run. Who knows they may be the ultimate snapper bait!!! Running out of time to test them in SA as the closed season comes into force soon.


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

can't say i've ever tried em but i will grab a pack next time i spot em for sure.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ive never seen the pilchard Gulps, ive always done best with the blue pepper neon but will definately keep an eye out for the pilchard ones


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

hear in PPB vic the 5" pumkin seed reign's supreme


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I find in PPB 5 " sardine, 5" saphire shine. ;-) 
Bilby.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The Gulp in the Pilchard colour is a new release as with a few more colours 
Jerk Shads
'Vader NEW 5"
Pearl White NEW 5"
Banana Prawn NEW 5"
Orange Tiger NEW 5"
Pilchard NEW 5"









Personally think that the 'Vader and the Pilchard would be gun baits here in PPB.


----------



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

i find any berkley that is 5-6 inch


----------

